# il mio problema sono i dolci vs il mio problema è i dolci



## sarusaru

Ciao, leggendo alcuni articoli in italiano ho trovato entrambe le espressioni:il mio problema è dolci, il mio problema sono i dolci. 
Io credevo che fosse corretta "il mio problema è i dolci", così improvvisamente mi sono confusa, ma il verbo non va sempre concordato con il soggetto???...quale dei due è corretta?

Grazie per la delucidazione


----------



## stella_maris_74

Certo, il verbo va concordato col soggetto, e infatti puoi leggere la frase come I dolci (soggetto) sono (verbo, concordato con "i dolci") il mio problema


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Stella.

E' vero che il verbo concorda col soggetto della frase, tuttavia è difficile - specialmente per uno straniero - arrivare a negare lo _status_ di soggetto al sintagma "il mio problema" all'interno dell'enunciato "Il mio problema sono i dolci". Si direbbe forse più appropriata una norma che dica che, in questi casi, " il verbo concorda col predicato nominale". Non credi?

Con stima.

GS

PS Il verbo concorda di norma col Soggetto in _inglese_: "My problem is sweets". Spero di non costringerti a cassare questo post per via dell'uso dell'inglese...


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao Giorgio,
i tempi in cui ero a mio agio con la terminologia propria dell'analisi del periodo sono MOLTO lontani, perciò grazie delle tue precisazioni che senz'altro saranno utili a sarusaru 
Se potessimo evitare l'inglese in questo forum, però, sarebbe meglio


----------



## effeundici

Ciao Giorgio,

ma se il predicato nominale contiene il verbo essere come fa il verbo a concordare con il predicato nominale? Concorda con se stesso?



Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Stella.
> 
> E' vero che il verbo concorda col soggetto della frase, tuttavia è difficile - specialmente per uno straniero - arrivare a negare lo _status_ di soggetto al sintagma "il mio problema" all'interno dell'enunciato "Il mio problema sono i dolci". Si direbbe forse più appropriata una norma che dica che, in questi casi, " il verbo concorda col predicato nominale". Non credi?
> 
> Con stima.
> 
> GS
> 
> PS Il verbo concorda di norma col Soggetto in _inglese_: "My problem is sweets". Spero di non costringerti a cassare questo post per via dell'uso dell'inglese...


----------



## pizzi

Ciao, Exp . Mi spiace, ma nessuna delle tue frasi è corretta. Ti suggerisco delle alternative, in attesa di _dritte_ di altri foreri .

"il mio problema fà i dolci"  non esiste in italiano
"il mio problema fanno i dolci" idem
"Il mio problema si dimostra i terrori della vita mia"  >  il mio probema è il terrore di vivere 
"Il mio problema si dimostrano i terrori della vita mia"   > il mio problema è dato dal terrore di vivere
"Il mio problema si è dimostrato i terrori"  > _si è dimostrato/è ormai dimostrato che_ il mio problema sia il terrore di...
"il mio problema si sono dimostrati i terrori"  > i terrori di... si sono dimostrati nel tempo i miei veri problemi


----------



## Explorer41

Riformularò (avevo un'idea non completamente chiara per me  ): è il verbo "essere" speciale in Italiano in questo rapporto (numeri grammaticali di sostantivi), o ci sono altri verbi che si portano analogicamente? Forse, qualche verbi che pure esprimono l'idea di "essere qualcosa", ma più specialmente?


----------



## pizzi

Scusa Exp, quel che scrivi non mi risulta molto chiaro. Provo a tradurti, e poi mi dici se la mia versione è quello che intendevi effettivamente dire. Chiariscimi gli , ovviamente !



Explorer41 said:


> Riformulerò (avevo un'idea non completamente chiara): è il verbo "essere" che ha un comportamento speciale in Italiano in relazione al (numeri grammaticali di sostantivi ) fatto che il sostantivo che segue sia al singolare o al plurale, o ci sono altri verbi che si comportano in maniera analoga? Forse, qualche verbo che pure esprime l'idea di "essere qualcosa" , ma in modo più specifico?


----------



## Explorer41

pizzi said:


> Scusa Exp, quel che scrivi non mi risulta molto chiaro. Provo a tradurti, e poi mi dici se la mia versione è quello che intendevi effettivamente dire. Chiariscimi gli , ovviamente !


Intendevo la scelta di numero di verbo. Il verbo "essere" non concorda necessariamente con il soggetto. Forse ci sono altri verbi, che si comportano in maniera analoga? Forse verbi con significati simili a quello di essere ("questo uomo è un operaio")?


----------



## sarusaru

Grazie Stella e Giorgio.
Quindi, quella corretta è "Il mio problema sono i dolci"...
Se la frase fosse cosi': "si possono usare entrambi, per me sarebbe stata più semplice!

@Explorer41:"Il verbo "essere" non concorda necessariamente con il soggetto."
Avresti qualche esempio?

Boh, dato che adesso sono tutta confusa, spero qualcuno di voi mi possa dare una mano per farmi uscire dalla "nebbia". 
Esistono spiegazioni esplicite e logiche per non sbagliare a scrivere/parlare in avvenire?
Illuminatemi per favore!!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, effe.

Mi sono espresso usando la metalingua della grammatica italiana e dell'analisi logica più "classica".

Nella frase "Il mio problema sono i dolci" abbiamo un Soggetto (Il mio problema) e un Predicato Nominale (i dolci) legati fra loro dal verbo _essere_, che in questo caso si dice _copula _(se vogliamo, si tratta dell'omologo grammaticale del segno aritmetico di "uguale: =).

Se la frase fosse stata "Il mio problema è gravissimo" l'analisi darebbe i medesimi risultati: Soggetto (il mio problema); Predicato Nominale (gravissimo); Copula (è).
Il nome o l'aggettivo sono propriamente il Predicato Nominale.

Il Predicato Nominale puoi averlo anche con altri verbi: gli appellativi, gli elettivi, gli estimativi, gli effettivi, e anche con alcuni intransitivi: es: "Lo abbiamo eletto presidente. In questi casi il Predicato Nominale (_presidente_) viene chiamato Complemento Predicativo del Soggetto.

Scusa per il ripasso.

Caramente.

GS

Ciao, Saru.

Tu puoi dire due frasi altrettanto corrette grammaticalmente in italiano: 1. "Il mio problema sono i dolci" e 2. " I dolci sono il mio problema". Naturalmente però le situazioni e il cotesto non sono i medesimi: la 1. verrà usata quando, parlando per esempio di problemi con i tuoi amici, vorrai dire qual è il TUO problema. La 2. la userai per es. quando vorrai dire che i dolci - *di cui si sta già parlando* - costituiscono per te un problema; oppure la potrai usare in alternativa alla 1., ma allora dovrai mettere l'accento di frase (la tonica) sulla sillaba DOL: "I DOLci sono il mio problema". E' la stessa cosa che succede con -wa e -ga.

Quanto alla domanda che hai rivolto a Exp., potrei provarci anch'io: "Il problema di questo paese sono gli uomini politici".

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## effeundici

Mmmh, secondo me è un ripasso un po' zoppo. 

Il predicato nominale mi risulta essere la somma di copula e nome del predicato. Perciò forse la tua regola dovrebbe essere modificata in:_Il verbo concorda con il nome del predicato._

Però ammetto di essere tutt'altro che un esperto perciò potrei sbagliarmi.

Ingenuamente, comunque, io continuo a sentire *I dolci* come soggetto.




Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, effe.
> 
> Mi sono espresso usando la metalingua della grammatica italiana e dell'analisi logica più "classica".
> 
> Nella frase "Il mio problema sono i dolci" abbiamo un Soggetto (Il mio problema) e un Predicato Nominale (i dolci) legati fra loro dal verbo _essere_, che in questo caso si dice _copula _(se vogliamo, si tratta dell'omologo grammaticale del segno aritmetico di "uguale: =).
> 
> Se la frase fosse stata "Il mio problema è gravissimo" l'analisi darebbe i medesimi risultati: Soggetto (il mio problema); Predicato Nominale (gravissimo); Copula (è).
> Il nome o l'aggettivo sono propriamente il Predicato Nominale.
> 
> Il Predicato Nominale puoi averlo anche con altri verbi: gli appellativi, gli elettivi, gli estimativi, gli effettivi, e anche con alcuni intransitivi: es: "Lo abbiamo eletto presidente. In questi casi il Predicato Nominale (_presidente_) viene chiamato Complemento Predicativo del Soggetto.
> 
> Scusa per il ripasso.
> 
> Caramente.
> 
> GS


----------



## Explorer41

Buona sera! VogaVenessian (grazie, VogaVenessian!) mi ha spiegato questa difficoltà, usando frasi Russi come esempi (in Russo ci sono copule che declinano "il soggetto" e "il nome del predicato nominale" ai casi differenti). La sua spiegazione non possa funzionare per Sarusaru però, e per questo io tento di riformularla qui, usando i termini italiani (per favore, correggere i errori della mia spiegazione riformulata). Lui mi ha dato i due esempi; le conclusione sono mie, così come i errori.

Io concludo che copule (essere, sembrare, ecc; to be, to appear ecc; ser, estar ecc) sono destinate a trasferire proprietà di un'oggetto a un'altro oggetto. Per esempio, nella frase "Il mio problema sono i dolci" le proprietà del problema sono trasferite ai dolci, cioè i dolci sono così pericolosi come sono ogni probleme. Nella frase "il mio problema è i dolci" le proprietà dei dolci sono trasferite al problema, cioè il problema è così dolce come sono i dolci. C'è un concetto simile nella programmazione orientata agli oggetti, che si chiama "ereditarietà".

Si può dire che il soggetto della frase copulativa (cioè, il nome che regga il verbo) è sempre un nome che "eredita" le proprietà, che le riceve da un'altro nome; l'altro nome è una parte del predicato nominale. (Anche se la nozione di "soggetto" non è molto opportuna qui; i termini "soggetto" e "oggetto" sono più opportuni quando discutiamo i verbi transitivi; nel caso delle copule, un altro termine ci confonderebbe meno, non "soggetto").

Spero di essere d'aiuto. Prego di correggermi per trasformare questo posto in una risposta precisamente giusta.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Ex.

Immagino che tu stia chiedendo esempi di verbi copulativi (= verbi che svolgono la funzione di copula, in luogo del verbo essere, nelle frasi con un predicato nominale) in italiano. Se è così, cercherò di risponderti.

1. alcuni intransitivi: sembrare, parere, divenire, nascere, restare, morire, ecc.
2. verbi "appellativi": essere chiamato, essere nominato, essere detto, ecc.
3. verbi "estimativi": essere stimato, essere ritenuto, essere giudicato, ecc.
4. verbi "elettivi": essere eletto, essere proclamato, essere dichiarato, ecc.
5. verbi "effettivi": "essere fatto, essere reso, essere ridotto, ecc.

In tutti questi casi il predicato nominale prende tradizionalmente il nome di Complemento Predicativo del Soggetto. 

Ciao Effe.

Sempre secondo la terminologia classica, il _sostantivo_ o _l'aggettivo_ di cui sopra, collegati al soggetto mediante la copula "essere", sono propriamente il _predicato nominale_, che viene detto anche, da taluni, _parte nominale_. 

Saluti cari.

GS


----------



## Explorer41

Grazie!! Anche "morire"!..


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Sì, Ex, anche _morire_. Esempio: "Igor Komorov morì poverissimo".

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me,  la propria frase in questione e grammaticalmente "incompleta", per cui ci permette due soluzioni. In teoria, la frase "completa", potrebbe essere formulata p.e. così:  

"*il mio problema è che ci sono i dolci"

*Le due possibili interpretazioni/soluzioni quindi sono:

1. "il mio problema sono i dolci" che equivale a "*il mio problema *(è che ci) *sono i dolci*"
2. "il mio problema è i dolci" che equivale a "*il mio problema è* (che ci sono)* i dolci*"

(la parte tra parentesi si sottintende, cioè non viene espressa esplicitamente, per cui la differenza formale)


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Francis.

Analisi stimolante, la tua, ma purtroppo "l mio problema è i dolci" non è consentita dalla norma grammaticale italiana.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Giorgio,

Sono d'accordo con te (ed anche con la norma grammaticale ). La frase "li mio problema è i dolci", non la direi spontaneamente neanch'io. Ho provato solo analizzare le due possibilità teoriche (sia corrette nell'italiano o meno).


----------



## Explorer41

francisgranada said:


> 1. "il mio problema sono i dolci" che equivale a "*il mio problema *(è che ci) *sono i dolci*"


 Ma esserci e essere sono verbi differenti, no? E ho letto molte volte che la copula _essere_ non viene omessa mai in Italiano... 


Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ciao, Francis.
> 
> Analisi stimolante, la tua, ma purtroppo "l mio problema è i dolci" non è consentita dalla norma grammaticale italiana.
> 
> Cari saluti.


Dovrei invece dire "il mio problema è dolce", sì?..


----------



## francisgranada

In verità, i dolci come tali non sono un problema. La frase "Il mio problema sono i dolci" sta per qualcosa come p.e. "Il mio problema *è* l'abitudine di mangiare troppi dolci".


----------



## Explorer41

Per la logica sì -- dopo aver sentito questa frase capiamo che cosa significa la parola "i dolci"; cioè significa l'abitudine di mangiargli ("l'abitudine è il mio problema..."); abbiamo una metafora;
ma nella lingua?


----------



## giginho

Ciao Ex!

Se dici _il mio problema è dolce_ vuol dire che il tuo problema è dolce, ma così dolce, che ti piace.....per cui dai un'accezione positiva al problema.

Se dici: _il mio problema sono i dolci_ vuol dire che hai qualche problema con i dessert, ovvero non sai cucinare i dolci (se l'argomento del discorso è la cucina) oppure non li puoi mangiare (se l'argomento è la salute....magari hai il diabete? oppure sei grasso?...sono solo esempi, ovviamente!).

Spero che la differenza di significato sia chiara!!!


----------



## Explorer41

Quello intendevo!  Giorgio Spizzi ha detto che non posso usare "il mio problema è i dolci" (la frase che dovrebbe significare quel che dici sulla prima variante, secondo a me  ); ho pensato che "il mio problema è dolce" dovrebbe essere un equivalento grammaticalmente corretto.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Caro Ex.

Ho detto che "Il mio problema è i dolci" non è grammaticale. La frase grammaticale è "Il mio problema sono i dolci", che per es. nel caso del sottoscritto, vuol dire che li mangerei tutti i giorni ma le mia glicemia non me lo permette.

Spero sia tutto chiaro.

GS


----------



## Explorer41

Grazie, ho capito


----------



## Forero

_Il problema sono io.
Io sono il problema.

Il problema sei tu.
Tu sei il problema.

Il problema sono i dolci.
I dolci sono il problema.

Io non sono i tuoi genitori.
I tuoi genitori non sono io._

Se voglio dire che i tuoi genitori sono diversi da te, è corretto dire: 

_I tuoi genitori non sei tu._ ?


----------



## luway

Forero said:


> _Io non sono i tuoi genitori. _
> _ I tuoi genitori non sono io._  I tuoi genitori non sono me.
> 
> Se voglio dire che i tuoi genitori sono diversi da te, è corretto dire:
> 
> _I tuoi genitori non sei tu. _ ?



Io direi:

"I tuoi genitori non sono te", oppure: "Tu non sei i tuoi genitori(= loro)."

(così come sentirai dire: "Io non sono te/Tu non sei me/Tu non sei lui/Lui non è te/Noi non siamo voi/Voi non siete noi/Voi non siete loro/Loro non sono voi/ecc. ecc.")


----------



## luway

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ho detto che "Il mio problema è i dolci" non è grammaticale.



Ciao Giorgio,

chiedo a te o a chi vorrà rispondere:

"Il mio problema è: i dolci." 

è grammaticalmente corretto, invece? 

Grazie


----------



## francisgranada

Oppure: Sai cos'è il mio problema? I dolci.

Secondo me se "i dolci" sono separati dal resto della frase, è più naturale dire "il mio problema è". Quindi se m'immagino che dopo i due punti segue una breve pausa, allora per me potrebbe andar bene anche "Il mio problema è: i dolci."

Però aspettiamo Giorgio ...


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

L'idea che aspettiate il mio parere mi atterrisce - e m'intimidisce.
Ho l'impressione che con le pause giuste (nel parlato) e il contributo d'una punteggiatura adeguata (nello scritto) siano accettabili.

Cari saluti.
GS


----------



## luway

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> L'idea che aspettiate il mio parere mi atterrisce - e m'intimidisce.
> Ho l'impressione che con le pause giuste (nel parlato) e il contributo d'una punteggiatura adeguata (nello scritto) siano accettabili.
> 
> Cari saluti.
> GS



Grazie Giorgio, confermi la mia stessa idea.
(e non preoccuparti, mi sono rivolta anche a te solo perché avevo usato un tuo commento per scrivere il mio )
Saluti!


----------



## Explorer41

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Ho detto che "Il mio problema è i dolci" non è grammaticale.





francisgranada said:


> Quindi se m'immagino che dopo i due punti segue una breve pausa, allora  per me potrebbe andar bene anche "Il mio problema è: i dolci."


Grazie, è stato molto interessante!
Per me è anche interessante cos'è il perché di questa situazione contradittoria?


----------

